# Sweetest!



## vwbabe (Jan 2, 2013)

*:snake:In memory of the sweetest Boa Constrictor ever!
'Sweetie' rescued Oct' 2014 became sick November 2014
:no1:A Beautiful girl who hated to be alone!
Battled kidney disease {due to neglect & chronic husbandry!} gallantly! 
Nursed 24/7 until she passed away on the sofa with me. 
On 19th March 2015 eace:
Miss your sweet face and loving company Sweetie :sad: xx
Now with Leihla too so she'll never be alone :-|

SLEEPING WITH THE ANGELS  
*


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss,RIP Sweetie


----------

